# My New Brush



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

So here is what $225 bucks will buy nowadays. The cheaper ones you might see around may not be real badger hair. It's good, but still not as good as the one I had 13 yrs. ago. Indispensable for woodgraining.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you wash those put or just toss them?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought it was a duster.:jester:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Do you wash those put or just toss them?


Lynn does faux painting she is loaded so this is a throw away.:whistling2:


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

....


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Do you wash those put or just toss them?


 Well, I would never wash it out if the client had a septic system and only if I'm wearing whites.



slinger58 said:


> I thought it was a duster.:jester:


It has 1001 other uses, pm me.:jester:




cdpainting said:


> Lynn does faux painting she is loaded so this is a throw away.:whistling2:


You're funny.Still looking for that Sugar Daddy.



Repaint Florida said:


> ....


Whatev.

I wish WisePainter could insert a smart a** answer right here-


----------

